# Excess Baggage from Turkey to Australa?



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi All,
Just wondering if anyone knew the best (read: cheapest) way to ship/post some personal effects from Turkey to Australia. I will be traveling soon but I have accumulated too much stuff in Turkey and think I will be over my baggage allowance, therefore was wondering how best to get stuff home without paying the ridiculous excess baggage fees.

I've tried Googling a few shipping and excess/unaccompanied baggage companies, but a lot don't seem to service departures FROM Turkey, only TO Turkey; and then the ones that do seem to charge an arm and a leg. It's not too much stuff, but some books are adding to my weight, but at the moment it seems more cost effective to leave the books behind and buy new ones!! I think these shipping companies are more for people moving their whole houses, and hence aren't really cheap for someone looking to ship only a box or two.

Anyone had experience with and know the cost of sending packages using Turkish Post (PTT)? Are they reasonable? The website wouldn't give me international rates...


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Hello tashla,

I checked the PTT web site and they charge ~400 TL for a package of 20 kg to Australia, delivery with surface mail (12-16 days), no insurance.

Sell the books here second-hand and buy them back at Ozland


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

belgarath said:


> Hello tashla,
> 
> I checked the PTT web site and they charge ~400 TL for a package of 20 kg to Australia, delivery with surface mail (12-16 days), no insurance.
> 
> Sell the books here second-hand and buy them back at Ozland


$400TL 

Where did you find the quote? I looked myself and couldn't find it  Could you give me the link please?

Any recommendations on where to sell the books? I sort of doubt there's much of a market for English books...

Thanks again for your help belgarath. You're always full of good information


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

For some reason, the English portion does not work.

PTT | Gönderi Ücreti Hesaplama

Use the link above to calculate cost depending on weight. 

You can sell your books online, or give them away as gifts  There are second hand shops in Beyazit & Kadikoy but you won't get much $$ from them. Check with your airline to know how much they charge for excess baggage.


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

belgarath said:


> For some reason, the English portion does not work.
> 
> PTT | Gönderi Ücreti Hesaplama
> 
> ...


Thanks again. Yeah, I looked from the English and even though it then changes into Turkish apparently it doesn't give you all the options...

Unfortunately I don't have any English-speaking friends here either... So not sure what I'm going to do with them... I'm wondering if I can be really sneaky and hide some in my laptop bag as that generally doesn't get weighed by the airline upon check-in  I looked up excess baggage charges already, can't remember exactly but it was something along the lines of $30-40 extra per kg!!


----------



## tashla (Sep 18, 2011)

Just checked again and the airlines want EUR50 per kg! Was thinking about having a stopover in Singapore on my way to Australia too, so I think that would mean I would have to pay twice...


----------

